# What item will be the next Parrot?



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 23, 2005)

I was thinking about this today. I think Parrot it the most sought after item/color, and was just wondering what item/color will be the next in line. What do you guys think?


----------



## user4 (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't think there's a "parrot" out right now... all the colors are so replacable! but thats just me...


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 23, 2005)

A few guesses...
Lucky Green, it's hitting around the $20 range on ebay, i think in a year from now it will be really sought after
Coco Pigment- just like all girl and coco beach, when it is gone from CCO's and is harder to find the prices will go way up

From the newer collections, nothing really stands out for me. They all seem to be so close to existing permanant colors. I think sensualize eye shadow is probably the best of the new colors out there, and it's even very close to choc. brown pigment.


----------



## anuy (Nov 23, 2005)

i agee w/ sexychicka


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey this isn't really all that related, but did you know that Teal pigment over Sea Me shadestick is almost like Parrot? It's actually more vivid though. Sorry to highjack the thread a bit, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 23, 2005)

i think it will be the MSF, specifically stereo rose.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 23, 2005)

I think Lucky Green is up there ... & Blue Absinthe  - and Peacocky


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree with the MSF. I also agree that there is nothing out there right now that just wow's me. 
NutMeg - yeah, I saw that in a thread here. That is pretty cool though, I will have to try it since I missed out on Parrot


----------



## vloky (Nov 23, 2005)

ot. I loooove blue absinthe.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 23, 2005)

If there does happen to be a future Parrot, here are my guesses: Stereo Rose MSF, Peacocky...and didn't Sunny Boy lipglass go for over $70 on eBay recently?


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 23, 2005)

Speaking about Peacocky --- check out the prices...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://search.ebay.com//search/searc...e=MAC+Peacocky


----------



## Peaches (Nov 23, 2005)

How come Parrot got so huge so fast? I'd never even heard of it until everyone was like "I want parrot wahh wahh"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm just bitter because I dont have it. Perhaps.


----------



## JesusShaves (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_How come Parrot got so huge so fast? I'd never even heard of it until everyone was like "I want parrot wahh wahh"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm just bitter because I dont have it. Perhaps._

 
HYPE? jokes... if that was it... i sure got caught in it... It is a gorgeous colour though!  I know that when the liza pm(i think) quad was sought after people wanted kicky blue... then parrot, the 'double', came out that was the answer.

As people say, you can always recreate it with other things... i know i do... but its easier to just have the colour instead of constantly making it lols!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Nov 23, 2005)

I def agree about Lucky Green. Not only is it a gorgeous color, but it's also a VP, which makes it even more amazing, and there is NOTHING out there like it.


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_Hey this isn't really all that related, but did you know that Teal pigment over Sea Me shadestick is almost like Parrot? It's actually more vivid though. Sorry to highjack the thread a bit, but I thought it was cool._

 

Thanks NutMeg!  I don't have Parrot but I do have Sea Me and Teal... gotta try that!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 23, 2005)

lucky green is a good one.. But Guacamoloe has been going for around $40 on ebay lately.


----------



## Peaches (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 
_Thanks NutMeg!  I don't have Parrot but I do have Sea Me and Teal... gotta try that!_

 

I just had a mental image of you wearing Sea Me & Teal and someone going "ohhmaaah-gaaah she's totally not wearing parrot ooo" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm a nut.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol. I don't actually have Parrot but I thought the that combination looked pretty damn close so I asked Jude to swatch them for me. If any of you want to see the comparison it's in the Swatches forum. 

I think that skin finishes are definately going to be a high demand item. They are so gorgeous and the hype is so big that the eBay prices are going to be impressive when people start getting cravings... Lol. I say that in part because I have most of them and am feeling proud for snapping them up.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Nov 24, 2005)

okay it's not eyeshadows but I think that the glimmer shimmers and the new lipgelee's from who's that lady will be very sought after.


----------



## Peaches (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm going to get Stereo Rose & Shimpagne after seeing some lovely glowy cheeks on here


----------



## KJam (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_I'm going to get Stereo Rose & Shimpagne after seeing some lovely glowy cheeks on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have all of the MSFs out so far, and I think those 2 are my favorites! They'd be good buys.


----------



## amelies_mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

I would have to agree with Lucky Green and Blue Absinthe.  I think Sunplosion and Banshee were really hot shades too.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with Lucky green aswell, i could kick myself for not getting back ups.


----------



## Isis (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_How come Parrot got so huge so fast? I'd never even heard of it until everyone was like "I want parrot wahh wahh"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here, and I think it was the hype that did it, b/c I really wanted it too until I discovered it didn't look good on me. Thankfully!

I don't see anything out right now that's could be the next "parrot", except maybe the MSFs, but I've got my money on the Lingerie collection being sold out VERY fast. Maybe we'll find it there.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 25, 2005)

MSF's for sure i think!


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 25, 2005)

u kno whats so funny! is that i always had Lucky Green and never used it! as a matter of fact i just took it out of the box today lol!!

i never liked the MSF but i am all about Stereo Rose, there were 2 more at my counter so i just bought one.

the glimmer shimmers im not to crazy about, theyre too oily and the Whos that lady lipgelees are sold out at my counter already.

i kinda really liked Mothbrown - probably not the next parrot but i liked it.


----------



## tracie (Nov 26, 2005)

Definitely the MSFs, but they're different for different people.  I swapped my stereo rose (hated it) for shimpagne (adore it).  Also, lucky green wasn't that wow to me, I had one and a backup after all the hype on here, but I've sold both on LJ.  

I agree that the lingerie stuff could sell out fast, at least with the MSF and the pigments.


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 26, 2005)

i def think msf's are huge! they should make them perm..i backed up on my pleasureflush..which i love to death!

i dont think parrot is all that and i have kicky blue too

lucky green is eh

most wanted color to me out of all MAC stuff is HAZE eyeshadow

that e.s is perfect..so perfect i own 3

i skipped ornamentalism and whos that lady..i got some gratis from MA friends..

im waiting for lingerie


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 21, 2006)

Look at the prices for Bubbles Lipstick! I've already seen one auction being at 39$ and the current ones will probably go up as high as well. Anyone knows why this color is suddenly that sought after?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_Look at the prices for Bubbles Lipstick! I've already seen one auction being at 39$ and the current ones will probably go up as high as well. Anyone knows why this color is suddenly that sought after?_

 
i love that color.. i wish i had it, but i wouldn't spend 39 on it.


----------



## lianna (Jan 21, 2006)

I think Peacocky and the MSFs are possibly the new Parrots. I think Parrot is so sought after because it is quite unique and it looks pretty good on most people. 

I mean, look at all the people who rave about Parrot (myself included). We all have different skintones, eye colour etc but Parrot still works on us. 

And because Peacocky looks like Parrot in a glitter liner and divine with it, most people will probably try to get their hands on that.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 21, 2006)

i really dont think anywhing can be as sought after as parrot.i personally dont find it that alluring on me blue abstinthe looks the exact same. i do think that peacocky is quite wanted though prob. the most popular glitter liner.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm obsessed with the glitter liners..they are my personal Parrot, but as far as everyone else-definitely the MSF


----------



## macchicaboom (Jan 21, 2006)

I think WTL lipgelee will be a definite contender.  It sold out really, really fast.


----------



## shopgirl151 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_I think Peacocky and the MSFs are possibly the new Parrots. I think Parrot is so sought after because it is quite unique and it looks pretty good on most people. 

I mean, look at all the people who rave about Parrot (myself included). We all have different skintones, eye colour etc but Parrot still works on us. 

And because Peacocky looks like Parrot in a glitter liner and divine with it, most people will probably try to get their hands on that._

 
I could cry when I think about the fact that I could have gotten Peacocky and didn't. I just got Mercuric. And now, of course that I want Peacocky, they aren't to be found, except on eBay.


----------



## eco (Jan 22, 2006)

meadowland e/s from madame b... never got it and i wish i did
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's $19.99 and up on ebay right now.


----------



## widerlet (Jan 22, 2006)

Lol,i think i might go to my MAC and see if they have Stereo Rose or Shimpange
Cuz i'm sure they had Shimpange last time i went and that was like two weeks ago.
((Benefits of living on a stupid island that sells the oldest stuff))


----------



## lucylu (Jan 22, 2006)

MSF's - especially shimpagne and the older ones from rococo & high tea that weren't re-released: pleasureflush and so ceylon

personally i love the inventive eyes quad and the LE shades in that so it can be my parrot


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow i was thinking of making a post on this today! *freaky* lol anyways i think that the next big one (and i'm surprised that nobody's mentioned it) is the Slip Pink eyeshadow from the Lingerie collection. I hearda lot of people raving about this one and buying backups. Just give it a few months or a year, I think it will be big. Also, Who's That Lady lipgelee will definetly hit high on ebay in a few months. I'm sure MAC will bring back Parrot one day.......i was looking through my mom's make-up collection awhile ago and found soooo many items from the Salsabella or whatever the parrot collection was in. She has parrot, gaucamole, rio de rosa, beuno beige l/g,a nd a few other things. I'm like let me sell them!!!! She's like noooooo way!!!! LOL I'm just waiting for the day MAC comes out with a "most coveted" collection where they have all these LE items that people are dying for in a one-time collection. Who wouldn't love that????


----------



## kiluna (Jan 22, 2006)

can anyone tell me what's so special about parrot?


----------



## solardame (Jan 23, 2006)

I can imagine Sugar Blue (teal w/ pink pearl) creating a frenzy.

I'm buying the quad once it comes out!


----------



## kiluna (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiluna* 
_can anyone tell me what's so special about parrot?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
anyone?


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 30, 2006)

i have didn't even know peacocky was LE, i got it a couple months ago. it's fab.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 30, 2006)

oh and my store still has blue absinthe


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 30, 2006)

There's a Pleasureflush on Ebay going for almost $100 now...I think that's definitely Parrot-type desire...and I really don't understand the WTL lipgelee hype- basically clear with glitter. bah. 

But man oh man....if I could find a Shimpagne MSF....I could die happy. Until the next "must-have" comes along.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 31, 2006)

I love lucky green, but there are so many other gorgeous lighter greens in the collection. Culture bloom has one and there was just silly goose and there is also swimming and lime and I don't know what else. I think that what makes parrot stand out is the fact there there weren't other colors quite like it? 
so....Petticoat? I love it and it is so different from the other MSFs. I love my stereo rose too and it's already so hard to find. 
I don't think it will be a pigment (although if it was, I vote for coco or lovely lily) because not everyone knows how to use a pigment. Eyeshadows are super easy for everyone to use. 
I want a true, vivid purple in the collection. Something with a great finish, maybe veluxe pearl? I buy way too many purple shadows - I can't resist.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiluna* 
_anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Parrot is popular because it is a beautiful turquoise color and it is more pigmented than many of the other turqouise's from MAC.  It's also very easy to blend.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree with Lucky Green, Blue Absinthe  & the MSF's and also want to throw in Moth Brown and Pink Grapefruit lipglass. I know me and my friends all were dying for Lustreleaf but it was sold out and then I got ahold of it and love it. I definitly would want that if I could get it again.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Speaking about Peacocky --- check out the prices...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://search.ebay.com//search/searc...e=MAC+Peacocky_

 

I think I am going to sell my backups of Peacocky, if anyone on here is interested.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Feb 2, 2006)

The next Parrot??.......my guess is that it will be Overgrown eyeshadow.


----------



## Stina (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned A Bluer Blue yet...I adore that color and it's extremely pigmented!  Underrated in my opinion =)
I also agree with Lucky Green, but i think Overgrown might be similar?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stina* 
_I'm surprised no one mentioned A Bluer Blue yet...I adore that color and it's extremely pigmented!  Underrated in my opinion =)
I also agree with Lucky Green, but i think Overgrown might be similar?_

 
I love A bluer Blue. I'm also surprised that no one really got excited about it when the holiday stuff came out. I gave that palette to  pretty much every female I knew for Christmas. They all mentioned that color first thing when they opened their package. It is sooo rich and pigmented. 
I was thinking the same thing about Lucky Green and Overgrown. From the pics the appear to be very close in color, but a different formula. I'm pretty excited about Culture Bloom in general, the colors are all so bright and pretty.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 3, 2006)

"I love A bluer Blue. I'm also surprised that no one really got excited about it when the holiday stuff came out. I gave that palette to pretty much every female I knew for Christmas. They all mentioned that color first thing when they opened their package. It is sooo rich and pigmented. "

I too think a bluer blue is amazing! What a fantastic palette.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2006)

i think Lucky Green is really unique so most prob it will be sought after in a year or so... also some LE skinfinishes such as Stereo Rose, So Ceylon or Pleasureflush are getting expensive on ebay lately...


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_i think Lucky Green is really unique so most prob it will be sought after in a year or so... also some LE skinfinishes such as Stereo Rose, So Ceylon or Pleasureflush are getting expensive on ebay lately..._

 
You think lucky green is that unique? I find it so similar to other greens (swimming, silly goose...)


----------



## kiluna (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Parrot is popular because it is a beautiful turquoise color and it is more pigmented than many of the other turqouise's from MAC.  It's also very easy to blend._

 
thanks!! I had it and I didn't know it for over a year ...


----------



## user3 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_lucky green is a good one.. But Guacamoloe has been going for around $40 on ebay lately._

 
WOW! LOL I just sold mine just a bit over $9 (used depotted). I just refuse to take advantage of people.


I am not sure what the next parrot will be.


----------



## Isis (Feb 6, 2006)

After thinking about it more, I'd say it's Pleasureflush MSF.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 6, 2006)

i really like deep truth its like wow its a strannnge colour nd yeah just cam across parrot on ebay for $75 well $80 with p+p bit of a difference frm 13 dollars lol...


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say the MSFs, for sure.


----------



## lawryn (Feb 16, 2006)

i definatly would have to say pleasureflush everyone is craving it all of a sudden


----------

